# How to copy a c program from text file(note pad) to C



## hpotter606 (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi
I am a electronics student. I want to run a program given in electronics for u.I first copied it into notepad from pdf file and stored it as .c file. When i started it by double clicking the file , some symbols like ' and " are changed. 
Can anybody tell me how do i copy this program by not causing changes in program. 
Please help. This is urgent.


----------



## ramprasad (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi..

If u r using Turbo C, try to open it from the compiler's editor itself.
It might work....

Regards,
Ramprasad


----------



## godsownman (Oct 24, 2005)

I dont see why it should not work because I have always done it and it has always worked.


----------



## hpotter606 (Oct 24, 2005)

I made changes in the program manually. But when i run the program it says 'graphics error. Device driver egavga.bgi not found'
Now what i do!!!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 26, 2005)

R u trying to run a graphics related file ?? like Bgidemo.C or sumthing lik tat?? coz even i faced similar problems while running this file as was testing the C++ GRAPHICS PROGRAMMING....but no luck  as i too get the same error...

Cheers n e-peace...


----------

